# Neuer Laptop (gamingtauglich, ca. 800€)



## Hias_147 (30. April 2015)

*Neuer Laptop (gamingtauglich, ca. 800€)*

Ich bin arbeitsbedingt nächsten Sommer und voraussichtlich auch Winter unter der Woche nicht zuhause. Aber ich möchte unterwegs auch gerne mal das ein oder andere Spiel spielen, ohne dass ich jedes mal meinen PC samt Peripherie mitschleppen muss. Außerdem brauche ich ja unterwegs auch einen Computer zum arbeiten und surfen und nur Smartphone (bzw. Tablet) ist mir da definitiv zu wenig. 
Damit meine ich schon Spiele wie GTA 5, ggf. auch Witcher 3 und Arkham Knight. Natürlich nicht auf max. aber für unterwegs ist glaube ich 720p mit hohen Details ein guter Kompromiss.
Natürlich möchte ich jetzt nicht so viel ausgeben für den neuen Laptop (ich weiß dass ein vergleichbarer Gaming PC günstiger wäre aber mir geht es um die Mobilität - und selbst wenn ich mir jetzt einen Kompakt PC mit zB einer GTX 970 Mini zusammenstelle brauche ich immer noch Bildschirm, Boxen, Tastatur, Maus, ...) - ich sage mal die Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 800€.

Prozessormäßig muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt ein i7 sein, da reicht denke ich auch ein i5. Anspruchsvolle Software benütze ich wenn dann auf dem heimischen PC, aber im täglichen arbeiten soll der Unterschied dann zu meinem Xeon E3-1231v3 im PC auch nicht so groß sein. Beim Grafikchip habe ich mir mal den GTX 860M/960M ins Auge gefasst, ich denke da bin ich preis/leistungsmäßig am besten aufgestellt. Und ich glaube wenn ich jetzt die neuesten Spiele am Laptop auf 17 Zoll nur auf 720p spiele ist der Unterschied auch nicht so groß wie auf dem PC mit 1080p auf 27 Zoll und dafür sollte der Chip doch reichen. Richtung 870/970M ist mir glaube ich schon viel zu teuer. Wie sieht es bei AMD mit mobilen Grafikchips aus? Gibt es da nennenswerte Alternativen? Da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus obwohl ich im heimischen PC auch eine Karte von AMD habe.
RAM müsste bei Notebooks mittlerweile auch 8GB Standard sein oder? Mehr brauche ich auf keinen Fall, weniger möchte ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.
Vom Speicher her sollten es 1TB sein, SSD ist jetzt kein Must have aber einen zusätzlichen Festplattenschacht möchte ich schon (hab noch eine alte 64GB SSD, für Windows, Office und paar Programme reicht die locker - später kann ich ggf. bei einer günstigen Aktion oder so mal auf eine mit 128/256GB aufrüsten).
Weiters sollten halbwegs gute Lautsprecher verbaut sein (hatte früher mal ein Dell XPS 17 Notebook da waren welche von JBL mit nem kleinen Subwoofer verbaut, so etwas in die Richtung hätte ich gerne) und die Tastatur sollte halbwegs gut sein (tippe zuhause nur auf Cherry MX Browns - natürlich gibt es sowas nicht in einem Notebook aber auch dafür gibt es gute und schlechte eingebaute Tastaturen und ich möchte halt eine gute).
Bei der Bildschirmgröße hab ich mal an 17" gedacht, 15" wären aber auch ok obwohl es da wahrscheinlich wieder platzmäßig mit dem zusätzlichen Festplattenschacht schlecht aussehen wird.
Und Lautstärke ist mir relativ wichtig, vA im normalen Desktopbetrieb möchte ich den Laptop nicht hören. Aber ich denke mit den neuen Maxwell Chips ist das eh kein so großes Thema mehr wie vor ein paar Jahren. Und beim Spielen kann der Lüfter ruhig mal lauter sein aber sollte trotzdem erträglich sein.
Gewicht und Akkulaufzeit ist kein großes Thema, sollte halt ggf. mal im Rucksack mitzunehmen sein und für einen Film mal ohne Ladekabel reichen.

Alles in allem denke ich sind das schon eher gehobene Ansprüche für ein Notebook, vA in der Preisklasse. Gibt es da überhaupt was?


Die Alternative wäre ein billiges aber trotzdem hochwertig verarbeitetes Modell zum surfen/arbeiten und eine PS4 zum spielen. Aber dann müsste ich mir alle Spiele für die PS4 nochmal kaufen und auf dem Notebook möchte ich dann "leichte" Spiele wie Cities Skylines oder Sims 4 trotzdem spielen. Da würde ich am Ende noch teurer aussteigen glaube ich.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2015)

Die Displaygröße ist nicht das entscheidende, sondern die Auflösung. Du bekommst auch nur 15 Zoll Notebooks mit trotzdem Full HD wie ein 24/27 Zoll Monitor, und dann wird das Game mit ner 860/960m halt nicht schneller laufen, als wenn du vielleicht eine GTX 750 im PC hättest. 


Deine Ansprüche sind allerdings alle sehr hoch für den Preis... ne 960m zB gibt es derzeit erst über 850€. Ne 860m gibt es nur in einer Modellereihe unter 800€,  und zwar in drei Lenovo y50-Modellen, die aber nur 15,4 Zoll haben - hier eines der drei, da hätte eine SSHD, also ne HDD mit ner kleinen SSD (8GB), vlt. ein Kompromiss wegen des fehlenden zweiten Schachtes  Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i5-4210H, 8GB RAM, 1TB SSHD, Windows 8.1 (59436787) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland     Oder vlt bei Dell mal schauen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da besser aussieht. Bei zB Schenker (mysn.de, XMG-Notebooks) kosten die Notebooks mit ner so ner Karte noch mehr.

Aber wenn du unbedingt zwei Schächte haben willst, musst du bei der Grafikkarte ganz klar Abstriche machen. Und von solchen "Sonderwünschen" wie Top-Tastatur und guter Sound mal ganz zu schweigen.

Hier mal nur zur Veranschaulichung NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da sind viele Games in den Benchmarks. GTA 5 würde mit der 860m zB auf "hoch" in Full-HD noch mit etwas über 30 FPS laufen. Allerdings mit einem COfe i7 als PCU (Klick mal auf den Benchmarkwert, dann siehst du die Details, mit welchem Notebook der Wert zustande kam). Zum Vergleich die 850m, da hättest du dann mehr Notebooks zur Wahl NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Hias_147 (1. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Displaygröße ist nicht das entscheidende, sondern die Auflösung. Du bekommst auch nur 15 Zoll Notebooks mit trotzdem Full HD wie ein 24/27 Zoll Monitor, und dann wird das Game mit ner 860/960m halt nicht schneller laufen, als wenn du vielleicht eine GTX 750 im PC hättest.


Das ist mir schon bewusst ich habe nur gemeint dass mir die niedrigere Auflösung bei niedriger Displaygröße nicht so auffällt.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Deine Ansprüche sind allerdings alle sehr hoch für den Preis... ne 960m zB gibt es derzeit erst über 850€. Ne 860m gibt es nur in einer Modellereihe unter 800€, und zwar in drei Lenovo y50-Modellen, die aber nur 15,4 Zoll haben - hier eines der drei, da hätte eine SSHD, also ne HDD mit ner kleinen SSD (8GB), vlt. ein Kompromiss wegen des fehlenden zweiten Schachtes Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i5-4210H, 8GB RAM, 1TB SSHD, Windows 8.1 (59436787) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Oder vlt bei Dell mal schauen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da besser aussieht. Bei zB Schenker (mysn.de, XMG-Notebooks) kosten die Notebooks mit ner so ner Karte noch mehr.
> 
> Aber wenn du unbedingt zwei Schächte haben willst, musst du bei der Grafikkarte ganz klar Abstriche machen. Und von solchen "Sonderwünschen" wie Top-Tastatur und guter Sound mal ganz zu schweigen.


Ok 960 muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt sein (hab nur gemeint wegen der Leistung), die 860 in der Maxwell Ausführung ist ja jetzt nicht viel schlechter. Die lenovos waren auch die einzigen die ich so gefunden habe in der Preis/Leistungsklasse.
Ist eine SSHD jetzt wirklich vergleichbar mit einer richtigen SSD? Ich hab die bisher eher mehr für Marketinggeschwätz gehalten. Auf eine SSD möchte ich jetzt nur sehr ungerne verzichten, vA im alltäglichen Gebrauch da ich jetzt sicher schon vier Jahre ausschließlich mit SSDs arbeite.

Mein Bruder hat sich jetzt vor ca. einem halben Jahr folgenden Laptop gekauft: Acer Aspire VN7-791G-759Q Gaming-Monster 17,3" Quad-Core i7 8GB 1TB+128GB SSD GeForce GTX 860M Blu-Ray-Brenner FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de (ist jetzt nicht ganz genau das Modell, er hatte 16 statt 8 GB RAM aber sonst von der Konfiguration glaube ich genau gleich - und hat dafür knapp 1000€ gezahlt, war aber eine Sonderaktion, normal hätte der Laptop 1200€ gekostet).
Von der Verarbeitung hat mir der eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, auch von der Komponentenauswahl aber die 16GB RAM hielt ich eben doch für ein bisschen zu übertrieben, das BluRay Laufwerk für nicht unbedingt notwenig genau so wie die SSD die ich ggf selbst nachrüsten könnte. Daher dachte ich dass es ein vergleichbares Notebook ohne gerade genannte Komponenten (und vllt. auch bei kleinen Abstrichen in der Prozessorwahl) für ein paar 100 € weniger geben könnte.

Die 800€ sind jetzt das absolute Maximum was ich ausgeben kann, wenn ich mir jedoch denke was ich für dieses Geld alles in meinen Desktop-PC zuhause einbauen könnte finde ich das ganze dann doch etwas übertrieben für die doch merklich geringere Leistung. Aber wenn es jetzt ein wirklich top verarbeitetes, zukunftssicheres Modell ist sehe ich in 1000€ auch kein Problem. Jedoch sehe ich nicht ein warum ich für Komponenten die ich nicht unbedingt brauche (zB 16GB RAM, schon verbaute SSD die bei Laptops doch gerne etwas teuer ist, BluRay, Touchscreen, ...) gleich viel mehr bezahlen muss. 
Ach ja, Windows muss jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dabei sein (habe zB auf notebooksbilliger gesehen dass die auch öfters Geräte ohne gültige Windows Lizenz verkaufen), da ich noch einige ungenutzte Geräte mit gültiger Windows 7 Lizenz herumliegen habe und Microsoft ja auch ein Windows 10 Update für gültige Windows 7 Systeme garantiert.

Es muss jetzt auch nicht gleich sein, habe noch gut ein Monat Zeit bis ich mir das Notebook kaufe, falls in der nächsten Zeit größere Preissprünge oder neue Komponenten zu erwarten sind (ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es um Skylake/Broadwell steht aber was ich bis jetzt so mitbekommen habe geht es da größtenteils um die Energieaufnahme, was bei mir sowieso nicht vorrangig ist; bei nvidia steht in nächster zeit für den notebookmarkt auch nichts relevantesan und höchstens die neue AMD generation wäre interessant aber da ist für desktops schon so gut wie nichts bekannt wer weiß wie es da für notebooks aussieht).


Wenn ich mir jetzt beispielsweise ein Notebook mit einer GTX 850M zulege weiß ich nicht wie lange ich daran wirklich Freude habe. Es ist ja nicht so wie bei Desktop PCs dass ich mal eben schnell die Grafikkarte austauschen kann, da muss schon gleich ein neues Gerät her. Von daher hab ich mir halt gedacht dass die 860 ein guter Kompromiss wäre (auch wenn die natürlich auch nicht mit einer High-End-Desktop-GPU zu vergleichen ist). Außerdem ist der Preissprung von 850 zu 860 jetzt nicht so groß wie von 860 zu 870, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Ne SSHD ist nur ein Kompromiss. Du hast in den 8GB SSD-Part dann einiges gespeichert, was besonders häufig benutzt wird. Aber wenn du zB nen Ordner mit Bildern öffnest, den du nur selten nutzt, dann dauert das Laden der Vorschau so lange wie von ner normalen Festplatte. Oder auch Programme/Spiele, die du nicht täglich nutzt.

Wegen des Acers: das RAM macht vlt 60€ aus, ein BD-Laufwerk inzwischen auch nur noch 30-40€ Unterschied. Nur weil du das weglässt, wird ein Notebook nicht gleich mehrere Hunderter billiger - zumal je nach Nachfrage und Marketing die "teurere" Version auch gern mal ein wenig subventioniert wird, also vlt verdient Acer daran weniger als an der Version mit "schwächerer" Ausstattung, weil Acer unbedingt in dem Segment das Top-Produkt bei Preis-Leistung stellen will. 

Was noch dazukommt ist, dass durch die Euroschwäche viele Hardwareteile sogar teurer geworden als vor 6-12 Monaten. 

Ich frag mal so: da, wo du dich später einige Tage pro Woche aufhältst: wird es da denn keinen LCD-TV geben? Denn du könntest Dir natürlich einen kleinen Zweit-PC holen + ein Officenotebook. Oder "sogar" Deine jetzige Hardware in kleines Gehäuse verfrachten, bei Bedarf zB das Board wechseln - denn ein ganzer "Mini-PC" mit ner Karte, die besser als eine 950m ist, kostet dann doch auch wieder schon 500-600€, und dann bleibt zu wenig für ein Notebook über, das du ja in jedem Falle so oder so brauchst.

Was besseres als eine 860m gibt es halt erst über 1000€, und ne 960m, da hab ich noch was gefunden: Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-591G-5727 (NX.MUVEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das hat dann halt nur 15,4 Zoll, aber eben ne 960m drin und wäre nicht mehr so viel teurer als 800€. In 17 Zoll aber sind dann auch wieder mind 950€ fällig Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-51V3 (NX.MUQEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hias_147 (1. Mai 2015)

Ja das mit dem schlechten Eurokurs habe ich befürchtet, ich hätte vielleicht noch auf Restbestände spekuliert..

LCD TV habe ich schon deshalb auch die Alternative Konsole + Officenotebook.
Ein halbwegs vernünftiges Officenotebook wird aber denke ich auch so 400€ aufwärts kosten.
Wenn dann würde ich eher in die Richtung Officenotebook + Konsole gehen. Ich hatte sowieso vor mir demnächst eine Wii U zuzulegen, da bin ich dann sicher mit Wind Waker, Mario Kart, Mario 3d World, Bayonetta etc. einige Zeit beschäftigt und die AAA Titel kann ich dann immer noch wenn ich zuhause bin am richtigen PC spielen. Notfalls kaufe ich mir halt richtig noch eine PS4, vielleicht ist bis dahin mal wieder eine wirklich gute Sonderaktion oder ich bekomme aus dem Bekanntenkreis eine gebrauchte halbwegs günstig. Und dabei kostet die PS4 dann immer noch nur knapp die Hälfte eines Notebooks mit vergleichbarer Grafikleistung.

Wie sieht es dann bei den Officenotebooks aus? Da ist die Auswahl ja wirklich groß und ich denke mal dass es viele "Mogelverpackungen" gibt. Was wäre da ein Modell mit wirklich guter Preis/Leistung? 
Ein i7 ist dann wirklich unnötig, aber ich denke einen i5 in Kombination mit 6-8gb ram und einer SSD hätte ich dann schon gerne. Außerdem möchte ich ja trotzdem Spiele wie Sims 4 und Cities Skylines spielen, reicht dafür dann die integrierte Intel Grafik aus oder muss es eine dedizierte Einsteiger GPU sein?



EDIT:
Ok ich habe dann folgendes Modell gefunden: https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C17-1MD&APID=14 für 600€ gefällt mir das ehrlich gesagt sehr gut.
Das hat zwar jetzt "nur" eine GTX 850M aber ist wirklich relativ preiswert, vor allem scheint es mir jetzt hochwertig verarbeitet (auch mit guter Tastatur - von steelseries nur leider ohne Beleuchtung und stereolautsprechern), ist jetzt ohne Windows was sich auf den Preis auswirkt und von mir nicht unbedingt benötigt wird und hat zusätzlich noch einen Slot für eine SSD. RAM sind jetzt nur 4GB verbaut (und was ich so rausgelesen habe 1 4gb Riegel, ist das richtig?) aber ich habe noch einen 4GB Notebook RAM Riegel herumliegen den ich ggf. einbauen könnte. Jedoch hat der nur 1333MHz Taktfrequenz und der Riegel in dem MSI Notebook hat 1600, kann ich die dann überhaupt gemeinsam verwenden bzw. ist die Leistung dann auch zufriedenstellend?
Ich habe nur Angst dass ich den Kauf eines 850M Modells dann später bereue, denn 200€ weniger und ich habe ein gutes Officebook und kann dann früher ein neues kaufen oder das Geld in zB eine Konsole investieren oder 200-400€ mehr und ein Modell mit einer halbwegs gescheiten Notebook GPU die dann auch länger hält.. :/


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

also, ne 850m für 600€, das ist ein guter Preis.  Allerdings ohne Windows, aber wenn das okay ist, kannst, und wenn es nicht so schlimm wäre, dass dann die Top-Titel doch nicht mehr laufen, kannst du das nehmen. Natürlich kann es aber sein, dass die Tastatur usw. nicht so gut sind wie bei einem REINEN Office-Book zu dem Preis, aber eben so gut kann es passieren, dass die bei einem 600€-Officenotebook auch nicht besser ist...   

Wegen RAM: hast du denn auch  NOTEBOOK-RAM? Denn Notebooks haben So-Dimm, das ist anders gebaut als das für PCs. Wenn du So-Dimm hast, kannst Du das einbauen, und dann laufen beide eben nur bei 1333, was aber auch nicht viel ausmacht. Und es ist nur ein Slot derzeit belegt, steht in den Details: "2 Steckplätze gesamt, davon 1 frei" 

Und wenn du nicht sooo aufwendige und große Games spielst, könntest du selbst bei einem fehlenden zweiten Slot ja eine 500GB-SSD nachkaufen und die interne HDD ersetzen - inmzwischen kosten 500GB-SSD keine 200€ mehr Crucial BX100 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT500BX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    Falls du eine SSD zusätzlich zur HDD willst, dann musst du aufpassen: da ist wohl kein ganzer "Slot", sondern nur ein Msata-Steckplatz - da käme dann so eine SSD rein Crucial M550 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT256M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder mit 128GB für 60€ Crucial M550 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT128M550SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Aber insgesamt isses echt schwer zu sagen - theoretisch darfst du natürlich das Ding erst 2 Wochen ausprobieren bei Versand.


----------



## Hias_147 (1. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt Windows brauche ich nicht da ich noch eine gültige ungenützte Win7 Lizenz habe und Microsoft da ja eh ein gratis Update auf 10 garantiert.

Ja ist ein Notebook Riegel, so sieht der aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da der Trend ja jetzt bei 60gb aufwärts zu sein scheint werden mir nur 500gb wohl über kurz oder lang zu wenig sein. Dann lieber die 500gb HDD und noch so ein msata Dings nachkaufen, knapp 100€ für 256gb ist jetzt ja auch kein Geld (die alte 64GB SSD die ich noch ungenutzt rumliegen habe hat damals soviel gekostet) und die kann ich ja dann trotzdem immer noch nachrüsten wenn ich mal 100€ übrig habe.

Nochmal zur reinen Leistung von 850M und i5-4210H, 60fps auf mittel (1366*768, lt notebookcheck) bei GTA 5 scheinen mir jetzt nicht so schlecht oder täusche ich mich da? Liege ich richtig in meiner Annahme dass mir die niedrigere Auflösung bei Spielen auf dem 15" Display nicht so negativ auffällt? Hab mal ausprobiert auf meinem PC mit 24" Monitor bei GTA 5 die Auflösung auf 720p runterzuschrauben und ich muss sagen das habe ich jetzt nicht so berauschend gefunden da ich jetzt 1080p eigentlich doch gewohnt bin.. :/


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

60Gb wie bei GTA ist allerdings trotzdem EXTREM und nicht normal. Und was auch ginge wäre, dass du per USB3.0 ne externe HDD anschließt und dort quasi Deinen Steam-Ordner parkst. 

Und wegen der Leistung: auf mittel in 1366 sind es über 60 FPS, auf hoch in Full HD knappe 30 - ich vermute, dass du dann auch auf mittel in Full HD gut spielen kannst, da hast du dann halt so 40-45 FPS schätze ich mal. Du MUSST also nicht die Auflösung runterschrauben. Und klar: bei 15 Zoll fällt eine geringere Auflösung natürlich weniger auf als wenn du 24 Zoll hast. Ein kleineres Display ist ja so, als würdest du bei einem LCD-TV mit nur SD-Auflösung dann weiter weggehen, und je weiter weg, desto weniger fällt es auf


----------



## Hias_147 (3. Mai 2015)

Macht in so einer Leistungsklasse eine Grafikkarte mit 4GB Sinn?
Das nächstgünstigste Modell mit GTX 850M was ich gefunden habe wäre das: Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-571G-55BL (NX.MRVEG.007) und da ist eben die Karte mit 4GB Speicher verbaut.


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2015)

Im Desktop PC ist der Unterschied zwischen der 2GB und 4GB Version der GTX960 zwar vorhanden, @FullHD aber (noch) marginal.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du da bei Notebooks einen großen Vorteil hast. Evtl. hilft es beim Spielen auf höherer Auflösung?

Aber den Preis für die 2GB VRAM mehr finde ich dann schon zu hoch. Da könntest du schon genausogut einen Barebone PC wie die Zotac ZBOX mit
Speicher (vlt passen deine 4GB?) und einer SSD ausstatten. Und halt am Fernseher spielen. 
Extra Maus hast du beim Notebook ja auch immer dabei. Und Tastaturen gibt's ja auch in kompakt, sodass sie beim Rumschleppen nicht nervt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2015)

Da hast du sicher keinen Vorteil. DIE Grafik-Einstellungen bei DEN Games, die mehr als 2GB brauchen, schafft die Karte eh nicht mehr flüssig, selbst wenn die 10GB hätte 


@svd: er braucht halt auch für die Arbeit dann doch ein Laptop. Und das wird dann was eng mit nem Kompakt-PC plus noch Laptop für das Budget


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2015)

Oh, Mist, den Arbeitspart hab ich total vergessen, haha. Dann ist das günstigere MSI 850M Notebook eh die beste Wahl.


----------

